
Anaconda: State of Data Science 2018 - crcsmnky
https://www.anaconda.com/blog/developer-blog/anaconda-2018-state-of-data-science-report-released/
======
bsg75
[Docker] "containers over Spark" for scaling data science.

These are very different approaches. How would this comparison have been made?

